# Dart frog gravid?



## Emmilyh (Apr 1, 2021)

I recently bought 2 bumblebee dart frogs, I’m not sure the age or sex of them but one of them has being calling very frequently and the other seems to getting bigger in the belly I was scared it was bloated and may be sick but it’s readily eating and is very active in the terrarium. This is my first time keeping dart frogs so I’m wondering if this is normal or if they’re going to breed and if they are what can I do to prepare for it?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Hard to say with 100% certainty without actually seeing a picture, but everything you mentioned sounds normal. Males call, and you can't miss a calling luec. Female luecs (and males though not as extreme) are generally stocky frogs. 

If they breed, they breed. If they do, you can pull the eggs and rear them yourself. I prefer raising tadpoles individually in their own respective cups. Which really can be anything. A simple search will find you plenty of theads to help you out. Good luck!


----------

